# Which remote?



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a remote for my second system to consolidate what TV, AVR, VHS/DVD combo as the remote for the VHS/DVD combo really sucks. I've narrowed it down to these:

1) Logitech Harmony 350.. For $50, I can consolidate all my device remotes but it only allows to create one activity which I would use to setup the AVR,VHS/DVD combo, and TV. I can use an existing remote can be used for regular TV viewing.










or

2) Philips SRP5107 for $23 which allows me to consolidate 7 devices but with no activities which means I would have to select the device I want to control first from the first row of buttons. That row of buttons are back lit too. That maybe a little cumbersome but its a much better layout than teh remote that comes with the VHS/DVD combo player.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

What about this Harmony remote? It isn't much more and would allow for more than one programable activity.
Logitech Harmony 650 Remote Control - Silver (915-000159) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVECU0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_EVupub112MEAC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Harmony make the best remotes for the price. I have a 1100 and a 900 and love both. No issues at all with either.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I would say the Harmony ONE remote but no longer available and the remotes they make now have a low limit to the number of devices you can connect. SO - going forward I'm looking at the URC R40 remote. Low price, does everything needed and controls up to 18 A/V components.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I already own a Harmony 650 which is used for my main system. I will replace it at Christmas time with another 650 as the "OK" button is beginning to function intermittently. I don't need integrate the remotes for my second system (unlike my main system) because it seldom gets used.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

3dbinCanada said:


> I already own a Harmony 650 which is used for my main system. I will replace it at Christmas time with another 650 as the "OK" button is beginning to function intermittently. I don't need integrate the remotes for my second system (unlike my main system) because it seldom gets used.


 Well if I were you…Why not just transfer the extra 650 to the secondary system (that gets seldom use) when you buy a new one for the primary system?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Well if I were you…Why not just transfer the extra 650 to the secondary system (that gets seldom use) when you buy a new one for the primary system?



I will be returning the remote because I was unable to get the Techncis AVR to respond to it. I believe the AVR won't accept power off/on commands from any remote. I know it won't take poweroff/on commands from the original remote. I will test this with my Logitech as I can add one more device to it. If it works with the logitech, I will buy the logitech or wait and reprogram it for the upstairs when I get the new Harmony for the main system. If it doesn't work, I will buy the lesser Philips remote because I really just want to replace the OEM remote for the combo VHS/DVD player


----------

